

The Troika Takes Fright In Greece - sebkomianos
http://blogs.wsj.com/eurocrisis/2013/11/06/the-troika-takes-fright-in-greece/

======
mariuolo
More people mixing up cause with effects.

They should be tossing coins at their own politicians.

~~~
sebkomianos
What's the cause? The national debt? Countries with enormously bigger debts
are Troika-free.

